# Last Tango in Minnetonka



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Approaching $250,000 per acre....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/why_this_25-acre_farm_sold_for_6_million_NAA_Ben_Potter/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Knowing Minnetonka as a city, 'tis a crying shame that whatever crop that ground last produced is the last useful thing to come out of that city... Or any of the metro area for that matter...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Heck I would sell out at 249,000 per acre.Well maybe not.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's typical price per acre in my area. Hard to believe there's any open farmland left.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

there is a guy in the Shakapee area has be getting 80k per acre for house lots and buying up land in our area for years.Also in other areas as well.It sure makes it hard for others to compete with.Then he gets the local BTO,s to custom farm it.

the 1031 exchange that they use to avoid taxes on their mega capital gains has created other issues that were prly not the original intent of the law.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Heck I would sell out at 249,000 per acre.Well maybe not.


I'd sell my favorite 5 acres in a heart beat


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nitram said:


> I'd sell my favorite 5 acres in a heart beat


Its been in family 125 yrs if I sold it the rest of the family would not be happy with me.

If I sold it i'd get a bunch of numbers on a piece of paper now "I got dirt"


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Cy...Oh it would have been out of that crp the bumpiest rockiest part of it...yes the 80 I live on was bought by grandpa across from the home place (My Great Grandfather homesteaded) which I would buy from the sale! Yes I know how you feel!


----------

